# Getting Started with a Puppy Books?



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

It's for my daughter mostly. She is 12.5 but reads at an adult level no problem. I know there are great online videos (I have subscriptions to Dave Kroyer etc) but my daughter is very excited and like to read in depth about things (yay!)

Looking for specific books on raising a working/sport puppy. Puppy arrives Easter weekend and the next 8 weeks are going to be torture for my kid lol So I'd even buy a few books to be honest.

I have the Monks Of New Skeet one. From like 1975. I'll just go ahead and leave that one in the box in the attic


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

CometDog said:


> I have the Monks Of New Skeet one. From like 1975. I'll just go ahead and leave that one in the box in the attic


Good idea. 

Denise Fenzi has a good series of books that she might enjoy. https://www.thedogathlete.com/collections/books

The four Dog Sports books are specifically about foundation skills for sport dogs - developing the relationship, motivation, play, and focus and engagement. They can be bought separately or together as a bundle.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

I have the Denise Fenzi series. Also have Schutzhund Obedience: Training In Drive and Purely Positive Training: Companion To Competition, both by Shelia Booth


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some oldies:
Training the behavior by Gary Patterson. The only place I can find it anymore is on Leerburg.com 

Der Schutzhund by Helmut Raiser (translated by Armin Winkler)


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

These are more about learning theory than training manuals.


How Dogs Learn by Mary Burch and Jon S. Bailey


The Other End of the Leash by by Patricia McConnell


Don't Shoot The Dog by Karen Pryor


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think Sheila Booths Purely Positive Training is great...it has a nice intro puppy chapter and sets a strong foundation for whatever sport you get involved in. https://www.dogwise.com/purely-positive-training-companion-to-competition/


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks all! My cart runneth over. The kid devours books which makes me happy. 

She really wants to do this. It has been tough finding her "thing" outside of art and violin. The violin would be approached with mediocrity at best. She hates direct physical competition like sports, always has. I pretty much told her ok, but you have to at least try at things where you have to put your performance out there for judgement. Because, life. Art is her passion, and she is dog obsessed like me. Her dad, not so much about the dogs, which of course is fine. She will have hands on this pup 7 days on and 7 days off. Same with Valor who we got at 5 months and he does work for her (he in general does not handler transfer well at all, but he happily works for her..so the bond is there despite the disjointed time spent home). 

Just curious anyone have 2 dedicated handlers for one dog? If I could send the new dog with her to her dad's so she was his one and only, I would. But that is not an option. I'm sure it will be fine. It is with Valor and he was older when I got him. She dealt with his 5 to 9 month old BS fairly well too even though he outweighed her the day he crossed our door threshold. She is a benevolent leader but has no problem giving a good correction to a larger pup though either. Or brother...


----------

